# "THE TANK"



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

it's a 2000 bear tracker 250 2 wheel drive. I bought it for $100 cleaned carb put new gas in it and it fired right up. threw a snorkel on it and rolled out. all it needs now is a exhaust snorkel. this is just a bike I bought to mess around on. it's cheap so I don't really care when I sink it. it's been sunk a few times.. lol still going strong though. here's some action shots! 

























































it's on YouTube too southernmudriderz - YouTube


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice !


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

awsome got deep!!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol those first three pictures, tht hole claimed 2 wheelers from people in my group lol but yea man im gettin a honda 350 for $100 i wanna make it my play bike


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

What fun!! Nice to have something you can just mess around with and not really have to care as much!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice...


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

lol Caleb how do you lose a bike in that hole?? it has sides, just push on the sides if it starts to tip. I made it about 10 times on the tank lol. must not know how to ride


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

No snorkels would be my guess.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

mini bogger said:


> lol Caleb how do you lose a bike in that hole?? it has sides, just push on the sides if it starts to tip. I made it about 10 times on the tank lol. must not know how to ride


one dude in our group his snorkle come out his airbox in that hole and another dude just didn't know how to ride lol

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------

and from your video it looks different from when i went in November ...it used to drop off pretty bad like one second you would be rim deep then it would go over your racks deep ...or is that how it still is?


----------



## mikenick937 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thats sweet!!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

it's still like that.. except it does it on one side first. I'm sure I have a video of my renegade going in it in November or december

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------

I wish I would've had my gopro Sunday. it went within 6 inches from the top of the snorkel and never skipped a beat


----------

